# First CBT Session



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been away from SAS for a while but I'm happy to be back. I don't know if this is a triumph, but I'm pretty excited about it.

I had my first CBT session today and I'm very hopeful. I haven't felt any hope in half a year. It's a strange feeling but I'm coming around. I really hope this works for me and I can find happiness in my life. 

I just wanted to share my thoughts. :clap


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

lucky, i wish there was some CBT around my town


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good to see you, Pixiedust!


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

good for you :banana I hope it works for ya!!! opcorn


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck with therapy!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> I really hope this works for me and I can find happiness in my life.


I hope so, too. Good luck!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

:thanks 
Thanks everybody :squeeze


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I had my second session tonight :banana 
My therapist is a really nice woman and I'm pretty hopeful that the CBT will help me overcome my anxiety. I'm feeling pretty happy right now and just trying to take it hour by hour. Unfortunately I found out today that my grandfather is back in the hospital again and not doing well at all. While I'm sad about it I'm trying not to let it bring me completely down. Hopefully I'll be further into the CBT and it will help me be able to handle it when he passes away. Sooo, I'm pretty excited about it right now.


----------

